# Suche Spec-Sheet: 2013 Radon Slide 125 8.0.



## Bierschinken88 (30. September 2013)

Moin,

hat jemand das Spec-Sheet vom 2013er Slide 125 8.0 ?
Die 2013er Modelle sind leider von der Homepage verschwunden und ich finde nirgendwo "discontinued Bikes".

Danke!

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## filiale (30. September 2013)

guckst Du...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (30. September 2013)

Danke dir!


----------

